# ملكي صادق أم السيد المسيح



## راجعلك يا يسوع (25 أغسطس 2011)

سلام و نعمة ....
لماذا لم يكن ملكي صادق هو الله المتجسد بدلا من السيد المسيح طالما أن الاثنين لهما نفس الصورة ( أي متشابهين في أغلب أغلب الصفات  ) ؟
سلام و نعمة ...​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (25 أغسطس 2011)

سلام للجميع



راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> سلام و نعمة ....
> لماذا لم يكن ملكي صادق هو الله المتجسد بدلا من السيد المسيح طالما أن الاثنين لهما نفس الصورة ( أي متشابهين في أغلب أغلب الصفات  ) ؟
> سلام و نعمة ...​



استطيع ان اذكر عشرات الاسباب, و لكن اكتفي بالتالي:

1- الله عين اوقاتا و ازمنة لمجئ السيد المسيح, و هذه الاوقات تسمى" ملئ الزمان" و وقتها كان بالضبط عند ميلاد السيد المسيح في بيت لحم من الفي سنة.

2- لم يكن ناموس بعد, "ليفضح" القلب البشري و يعلن ان "لا خلاص بالاعمال", لان الناموس سيعلن  بكل وضوح ان الانسان كائن فاشل في ذاته و يحتاج الى نعمة المسيح التي اخذناها مجانا. القديس بولس يوضح انه: ليس من يعمل الصلاح , ليس و لا واحد.

3- كان يجب ان يأتي الرمز أولا, كان يجب ان يعلن الله للانسان ان الطريق الوحيد للخلاص هو عن طريق الدم" بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة".

4- كان يجب ان يأتي موسى ليخرج الشعب من عبودية مصر, ليكون ذلك رمزا لخروجنا نحن من عبودية الخطيئة لان مصر في الكتاب المقدس هي رمز العبودية.

5-  كان يجب ان نرى مسيرة الشعب مع موسى في البرية و نرى النفس البشرية على حقيقتها و تذمرها على الله مع كل الايات و اليد القوية التي صنعها مع شعبه. حتى انه من اصل مليوني شخص خرجوا من مصر , لن يدخل الارض الا اثنان كالب و يشوع. حتى موسى نفسه لم يدخلها ليعلن الكتاب بوضوح انه ليس بالاعمال , بل بالنعمة. و هذه النعمة تعمل مع موسى و تدخله الارض, و لكن بعد الف و خمسمائة سنة عندما تجاى السيد المسيح معه و مع ايليا.

6-كيف كنا سناخذ الدروس العظسمة من حياة ابطال الايمان, من سقطاتهم و بطولاتهم , من ضعفاتهم و قوتهم و نعرف ان الخطيئة خاطئة جدا؟ كيف كنا سنسمع مزامير داوود و بني قورح و غيرهم.. "لان كل ما سبق فكتب, كتب لاجل تعليمنا".

7-كان يجب ان أن يأتي النسل الملكي و يجب ان يذكر بالتحديد من هو المسيح المنظر: من نسل من؟ اين سيولد و كيف سيولد و ماذا سيفعل..

اكتفي "بسبعة", و ان اردت التحدث عن شئ معين, فارجو ان تسأل.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## holiness (26 أغسطس 2011)

هل تقصد لماذا لم يفدي ملكي صادق البشرية بدل المسيح ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أغسطس 2011)

*ملكى صادق دا ملك ساليم وكاهن الله العلى
تشبهه بابن الله فى كهنوته وليس فى طبيعته كابن الله 
فكهنوت ابن الله المتجسد على رتبة ملكى صادق بخبز وخمر 
وليس ملكى صادق يشبه ابن الله من جهة بنوته لله كلمته الازلى الابن الوحيد من جنس الاب لا شبيه له  
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 أغسطس 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ملكى صادق دا ملك ساليم وكاهن الله العلى*





apostle.paul قال:


> *تشبهه بابن الله فى كهنوته وليس فى طبيعته كابن الله *
> *فكهنوت ابن الله المتجسد على رتبة ملكى صادق بخبز وخمر *
> *وليس ملكى صادق يشبه ابن الله من جهة بنوته لله كلمته الازلى الابن الوحيد من جنس الاب لا شبيه له *



بل الذى قال له أنت ابنى أنا اليوم ولدتك
كما يقول فى موضع آخر : " أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكى صادق "
الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 5 / 6
أليس ( على رتبة )
تعنى مثل 
زى
شبه
 لماذالتخصيص بالكهنوت ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أغسطس 2011)

> أليس ( على رتبة )
> تعنى مثل
> زى
> شبه
> لماذالتخصيص بالكهنوت ؟


*كلمة على رتبة باليونانى كاتا κατὰ** يعنى على حسب(according to)** كهنوت ملكى صادق
او على مثال كهنوت ملكى صادق

فهو يقارن بين كهنوت ابن الله المتجسد وملكوت ملكى صادق
لان المسيح جاء كاهنا على رتبة وعلى مثال كهنوت ملكى صادق
وليس طبيعته نفسه كابن الله الكلمة*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (26 أغسطس 2011)

كان الكهنوت مقتصراعلى نسل لاوى 
واللاويين فقط هم الكهنه

ولكن ملكى صادرق لم يكن من نسل لاوى  
لان لاوى لم يكن قد وجد بعد 


ايضاالمسيح له كل المجد لمياتى من نسل لاوى 
لان المسيح اتى من نسل يهوذا 

هذا هو وجه الشبه ولكن ليس فى البنوة لله
 او الفداء 
او اى شئ اخر​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (26 أغسطس 2011)

سلام للجميع,,
الزميل ياسر,


ياسر الجندى قال:


> بل الذى قال له أنت ابنى أنا اليوم ولدتك
> كما يقول فى موضع آخر : " أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكى صادق "
> الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 5 / 6
> أليس ( على رتبة )
> ...



مع كل الاحترام لك يا زميل, الا ان هذا الموضوع اكبر منك بكثير .و الكلام عن كهنوت السيد المسيح يطول و يحلو عنه الكلام.

اذ يقول عنه في نفس الرسالة(عبرانيين): لاَحِظُوا رَسُولَ اعْتِرَافِنَا وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَتِهِ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ.

و المقارنة هنا تتكلم عن كهنوت لا ينتهي للسيد المسيح.

و لا تنسى ان ملكي صادق كان إنساناً مثلنا، ومن ثم لا بد أنه كان له أب وأم ونسب، كما كانت له بداءة ونهاية أيضاً. و بالتالي الوصف المذكور، لم يكن خاصاً بملكي صادق من جهة ذاته، بل من جهة كونه مشبهاً بالمسيح

فكهنوت لاوي كان "زمنيا" و كان محتما له ان ينتهي, و لكن "كهنوت" السيد المسيح هو ابدي.
ايضا كهنوت لاوي لا ياخذه اي كان, اذا يجب ان يكون من سبط لاوي تحدبدا. و اما كهنوت السيد المسيح فهو لم يأتي بمشيئة بشر او بنسل, بل كهنوت ازلي ابدي.
 و لذلك قارنه بكهنوت ملكي صادق ليعلن ان كهنوت السيد المسيح ازلي و ابدي لا ينتهي...


ايضا اريد ان اذكر شيئا مهما هنا الا و هو ان ملكي صادق جمع بين كونه "ملكا" و بين كونه" كاهنا" و هذا ما لم يجتمع ابدا في احد من الشعب اليهودي ,  الا في السيد المسيح لانه و كما ذكر الاخ "المفدي بالدم"  السيد المسيح من سبط يهوذا .


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الأدب فى الحوار
السؤال
من الذى قال 
أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكى صادق


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2011)

*الكهنوت بيبقى تعيين من الله والنص بيقول اقسم الرب ولن يندم
فالخطاب وجه من الله الاب لمسيحه

*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الكهنوت بيبقى تعيين من الله والنص بيقول اقسم الرب ولن يندم*





apostle.paul قال:


> *فالخطاب وجه من الله الاب لمسيحه*



 جميل ياأبو ستل
يعنى فيه شئ اسمه الله الآب
وشئ اسمه المسيح
صح كده


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2011)

*لا مش اسمه شئ اسمه تمايز اقنومى بداخل الذات الالهية
خطاب بين الاب وكلمته المتجسد
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا مش اسمه شئ اسمه تمايز اقنومى بداخل الذات الالهية*
> *خطاب بين الاب وكلمته المتجسد*


تمايز أقنومى بداخل الذات الإلهية
جميل
دلل ياأبو ستل ياعسل


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2011)

*انت بتتحدانى انا يا ابنى؟
ياعينى عليك يا زمن
سفر المزامير اصحاح 45
** كُرْسِيُّكَ يَااَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.
7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.*

*الابن المسيا هو الوهيم
والاب هو الوهيم
الابن هو الممسوح بدهن الابتهاج(روح الله)
والذى مسحه هو الوهيم الاب
كلاهما هما الوهيم 
وكل منهما له وظيفة
فالاب مسح والابن مُسح
اى اعتراض اخر؟ 

*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انت بتتحدانى انا يا ابنى؟*





apostle.paul قال:


> *ياعينى عليك يا زمن*
> *سفر المزامير اصحاح 45*
> *كُرْسِيُّكَ يَااَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
> *7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.*
> ...



 أنا أقدر برضه أتحداك 
بس بحاول أفهم 
طيب باختصار كده 
حسب فهمى 
أقسم الرب ولن يندم 
ده الله الآب 
أنت كاهن إلى الإيد على رتبة ملكى صادق 
ده الله الإبن 
أما ملكى فليس بإله 
حتى وإن كان بلا بداية ولانهاية ولاأب ولا أم
بس المشكل عندى 
يبقى كده عندى عدد 2 إله


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أغسطس 2011)

> أنا أقدر برضه أتحداك


طالما بشر ، ]بقى ماتقدرش 



> يبقى كده عند*ى* عدد 2 إله



آآه يا كافر يا وحش  ، واحنا مالنا باللي عندك ؟ طالما مش فاهم اي حاجة في التثليث ، بتخش حوار ليه ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2011)

> أقسم الرب ولن يندم
> ده الله الآب
> أنت كاهن إلى الإيد على رتبة ملكى صادق
> ده الله الإبن


*اسم الله عليك*
*الله الاب اقسم بان ابنه سيكون فى كهنوته على رتبة ملشيصاداق
*


> أما ملكى فليس بإله
> حتى وإن كان بلا بداية ولانهاية ولاأب ولا أم


*ملشيصاداق ملك بشر زينا اتولد من اب وام وعاش ومات
كهنوته هو الذى بلا بداءة ولا نهاية كهنوت ابدى بلا اب وام اى لا ينتسب لكهنوت لاوى فكهنوته مشبه بكهنوت ابن الله الابدى
*


> بس المشكل عندى
> يبقى كده عندى عدد 2 إله


*ربنا ميجبش مشاكل 
مفيش الهين ولا حاجة
احنا عندنا اقنومين مشخصنين لكل منهما كيان حقيقى وشخصية حقيقية يجمعهم طبيعة وكيان وجوهر ولاهوت واحد
فطبيعة العلاقة بينهم ليس قائمة على تمايز فى الجوهر لكن تمايز اقنومى
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 أغسطس 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اسم الله عليك*





apostle.paul قال:


> *الله الاب اقسم بان ابنه سيكون فى كهنوته على رتبة ملشيصاداق*
> *ملشيصاداق ملك بشر زينا اتولد من اب وام وعاش ومات*
> *كهنوته هو الذى بلا بداءة ولا نهاية كهنوت ابدى بلا اب وام اى لا ينتسب لكهنوت لاوى فكهنوته مشبه بكهنوت ابن الله الابدى*
> *ربنا ميجبش مشاكل *
> ...



هذا عقل
يجب أن يعضد
بنقل
عندك ايه 
ياأبو ستل
من الأناجيل
يبين فيه السيد المسيح
هذا الكلام
علشان تقنع واحد زى حلاتى
كيف
أن الذى وضع قليلا عن الملائكة يسوع 
يكون واحدا مع أبيه
مش عبد لأبيه


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طالما بشر ، ]بقى ماتقدرش
> 
> 
> 
> آآه يا كافر يا وحش  ، واحنا مالنا باللي عندك ؟ طالما مش فاهم اي حاجة في التثليث ، بتخش حوار ليه ؟



اللى عندى واحد بس 
بس بسمع إنى فيه ناس عندها ثلاثة 
مين دول يامولكا ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أغسطس 2011)

> اللى عندى واحد بس
> بس بسمع إنى فيه ناس عندها ثلاثة


عندك الهك اقنوم واحد بس ؟


> مين دول يامولكا ؟


ما انت لسة قايل انهم المسلمين ! انت لحقت تنسى ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2011)

> هذا عقل
> يجب أن يعضد
> بنقل
> عندك ايه
> ...


*يبين فيها ايه
*


> علشان تقنع واحد زى حلاتى
> كيف
> أن الذى وضع قليلا عن الملائكة يسوع
> يكون واحدا مع أبيه
> مش عبد لأبيه


*واحد مع ابيه بكونه كلمته الازلى
ووضع قليلا عن الملائكة فى صورة العبد
لكنه هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته

*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (28 أغسطس 2011)

سلام للجميع,
الزميل ياسر,,


ياسر الجندى قال:


> هذا عقل
> يجب أن يعضد
> بنقل
> عندك ايه
> ...



الرجاء التركيز مع كلام الزملاء,,,

السيد المسيح في جوهره هو الاله مع الاب و الروح القدس
من خارجه(جسده) هو العبد و الرسول و النبي و الانسان.

من داخله(جوهره) الخالق الازلي
من خارجه( الانسان) هو يتعب و يحزن و يغضب و يبكي..
لكن...
داخله (جوهره الالهي) لم يفارق خارجه(جسده) و لا لحظة واحدة..

وضحت يا ريس؟

كل المودة.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 أغسطس 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يبين فيها ايه*
> 
> *واحد مع ابيه بكونه كلمته الازلى*
> *ووضع قليلا عن الملائكة فى صورة العبد*
> *لكنه هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته*



يعنى ياأبو ستل 
الرب الذى أقسم 
إله
والإبن الذى على رتبة ملكى صادق 
إله
والإثنين دول 
فى نفس الوقت 
إله واحد
هذه عقيدة تؤمن بها 
ماقيمتها 
إن لم تكن من السيد المسيح
فأين فى الأناجيل مايثبت هذا المعتقد
سيما أن المسيح يعترف بالألوهية فقط لأبيه 
وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك ، ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته
يوحنا 17 / 3


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2011)

> يعنى ياأبو ستل
> الرب الذى أقسم
> إله
> والإبن الذى على رتبة ملكى صادق
> ...


*الذى اقسم هو الاله وليس مجرد اله
والذى عين من قبل الله الاب كاهنا على رتبة ملكى صادق هو ايضا الاله وليس مجرد اله*
*الاب وكلمته هو الاله بدون تمايز جوهرى بينهما  ولكن فى تمايز اقنومى
*


> فأين فى الأناجيل مايثبت هذا المعتقد
> سيما أن المسيح يعترف بالألوهية فقط لأبيه
> وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك ، ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته
> يوحنا 17 / 3


*بص انا مش عايز جهل عايز تسال على نص محدد اساله فى موضوع تانى
تجرنا لمليون الف سؤال فى موضوع تم شرحه دا بعيد عنى
العهد الجديد كله فكر المسيح 
مفيش حاجة اسمها كلام المسيح وكلام غير المسيح
والكتاب بيقول
**فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ*
*اذن جوهريا بصريح النص ان الكلمة (المسيح)هو الله*
*والكتاب ايضا يقول*
* أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ*
*وحدة الجوهر بين الكلمة وابيه
تمايزهم
** الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌ*
*وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ، وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ*
*
ومعية الكلمة عند الاب تعنى تمايزهم الاقنومى(والكلمة كان عند الاب)
الكتاب قدم حقائق لا تقبل الشك
1-ان الابن هو الله
2-ان الابن متميز عن الاب فى اقنومه
3-ان الابن والاب هما واحد 

اى سؤال تانى وعايز تعجن فيه فى موضوع منفصل 
انا مش حمل ارد على سؤال واحد 18 مرة فى الاسبوع الواحد
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (28 أغسطس 2011)

سلام للجميع

الزميل ياسر,,



ياسر الجندى قال:


> يعنى ياأبو ستل
> الرب الذى أقسم
> إله
> والإبن الذى على رتبة ملكى صادق
> ...




مرة اخرى أنت تتناول مواضيع أكبر منك بالاف المرات,,

اذا أردت ان تقتبس, فلا مانع , و لكن عليك ان تربط الكلام ببعضه..

يوحنا هو كاتب انجيل يوحنا و هو كاتب رسائل يوحنا. و الان نربط معا:

الانجيل يقول: وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك ، ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته

و الان ما هي الحياة الابدية حسب يوحنا نفسه؟

ننظر في الرسالة الاولى من يوحنا:

اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ (المسيح)، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ( المسيح)، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا(المسيح)، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ ( المسيح)، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا(المسيح)، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.   فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ (؟)، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ(؟) الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ(؟) لَنَا.

و الان يا ياسر هل تستطيع ان تملأ مكان اشارات الاستفهام؟
من كان عند الاب و اظهر لنا ؟ ما هي الحياة الابدية؟ أو بالاصح من هو الحياة الابدية؟

معليش , نعطيك تلميح من كلام السيد المسيح نفسه:

 28 خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ، وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَيْضًا أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ»

ها يا ياسر.. هل تريد مساعدة من صديق أم تستطيع الاجابة الان؟


----------

